# yellow discharge and quill loss please help .



## salt&pepper (Mar 30, 2015)

hi , i am new here . and i consider myself a newbie regarding their health please bear with me , my name is shaila i have 2 hedgies they are turning 2 in july this year . 

so here's the problem .

my male hedgie which is pepper . has a yellow discharge on his ears and it smells really bad and he has white stuff under his skin . :roll:

my female hedgies which is salt is losing quills and have white stuff on her cage everytime i clean her . she is scratching a lot . and her behavior change for example she is not sleeping under her fleece anymore . 

i dont know is they have a dry skin or mites perhaps

diet : princess cat food & superworms
bedding : fleece
shampoo : J&j liquid bath soap the milky one

okay , i obtain the knowledge from the breeder , internet and forums . so do you have any suggestion that i can do now because they are not comfortable actually . i am taking them to a vet tomorrow , yes this their first time because in my country hedgehog is not the main pet to keep . and there are only several vet that knows them .


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

It does sound a lot like mites, possibly a fungal infection. Getting to your vet is the best bet, and you will have to scrub their cages with bleach that stays wet for 5 minutes straight to sanitize and kill any buggers in their. Also wash their fleece and any toys with bleach. 
I hope your vet can figure out the exact issue and get them well soon.


----------



## salt&pepper (Mar 30, 2015)

hi , tnx for the reply . is bleach safe for the hedgies ? it has a strong smell .


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

You use a germicidal dose, As per Caring for Our Children, the appropriate proportions and contact times for a bleach and water solutions includes: Sanitizing: Ratio: 1 tablespoon of bleach to 1 gallon of cool water. Contact Time: Let stand for 2 minutes, then wipe or air dry.

You can also wipe down again with clean water or a vinegar solution afterwards to help with the smell, but when I have to sanitize my boys cage, I get him all bundled up in his playpen, clean all of his stuff out, sanitize, then take him into another room for cuddles. By the time we're done, the cage has air dried. Then I put him back into his playpen, put all of his stuff back while he settles in, and then he goes back into his cage.


----------



## salt&pepper (Mar 30, 2015)

im definitely going to do that . tnx for the advice . unofrtunately the doctor did not know if they have dry skin or infections , but she gave me topigen for pepper's ears .

here the picture of the white stuff beneath their quills maybe you know it and the remedy for this . because the doctor only says that i should scrub their quills anjd sundried them for a minute or so after their bath , i read some of the threads they say that flaxseed oil is good but i cant give it to them because i dont know exactly if they have dried skin .








[/URL][/IMG]

thank you very much for you help


----------

